# Built-in-Ethernet Port - Won't Connect



## DarkATi (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello,

My iMac was working fine until I moved it to my house and then back to my office. Now it won't connect using the Built-in-Ethernet. I have checked to make sure that "Sharing" is enabled for this port. I have also used the Assistance wizard. It simply will not connect.

It doesn't matter if I configure the TCP/IP settings manually or let DHCP have it's way, it still will not connect. I have tried three different LAN cables (running to three different ports off my router), to no avail. I have another Apple computer that works fine, running off the same network. I also have about 6 PCs that all run off this network and work fine. I know I have internet and the network is configured properly. This computer used to work here at my office. What's the problem?

What should I try next?

Thanks in advance,
Cody


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 21, 2006)

Try first of all try to reset your PRAM  might help. Also setting the Network Preference Pane to "Automatic" might help.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2006)

Try zapping the PRAM (hold down Command-Option-P-R right after the Macintosh startup chime).  Let it chime for about 3-4 times and then let go.  See if this resolves it.

You also might have to reset the PMU.  Check Apple's documentation on how to do this for your particular iMac.

(Just noticed Satcomer's post.. )

If this is at work, it's possible the IT guys are using port security on the switches which prevents any computer other than the one that's supposed to be connected there from accessing the network/Internet.  It's done by assigning a switch port to a particular MAC address and only that device can connect to it.  Test it at home and see if the iMac can connect to the network/Internet once again.


----------



## DarkATi (Jul 21, 2006)

Zapping the PRAM didn't fix it.

Also, I have tried setting everything to "Automatic".

The office I work from is my office, it's a small one too and I am the "IT" guy, so to speak. (Not the world's greatest, but, you know... )

I had this MAC working here about a week ago and now... nothing.

I'm tempted to think that the ethernet port is simply fried. 

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for the replies,
Cody

EDIT: The plot thickens...

So, I tried zapping the PRAM again and now, "Built-in-Ethernet" doesn't even appear in the Network Status pane. (Where it normally shows the red or green little light to indicate that the connection is either connected or disconnected.)

I can still select Built-in-Ethernet and configure it's options from the pull-down menu but it no longer appears in Network Status.

What's up?


----------



## sgould (Jul 21, 2006)

In the same pul-down list as "Network Status" is "Network Port Configurations".  Choose that and see if you have un-ticked the built-in ethernet.


----------



## DarkATi (Jul 21, 2006)

It is still checked. Still having problems.  bummer


----------

